# Hydraulic on kubota l245dt



## Schmutzi (Jan 20, 2021)

Have a kubota l245dt. Whereabouts can I check the hydraulic oil level? Really struggling, unable to lift 100 kg on the back forks. It has been working ok for a while but just out of the blue it’s a real struggle, anyone with ideas??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/kubota-l245-owners.1395/page-5

Check out this thread, Post #89. It has an owners manual that may help you with all sorts of maintenance and service issues.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Schmutzi, welcome to the forum.

You need to get an owner/operators manual, before you do some damage to your tractor.

The L245DT has a fluid level check plug on the left side of the transmission (near your left foot while seated on tractor). You fill the reservoir until hydraulic fluid comes out this hole.


----------



## dvn11129 (2 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Hello Schmutzi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You need to get an owner/operators manual, before you do some damage to your tractor.
> 
> The L245DT has a fluid level check plug on the left side of the transmission (near your left foot while seated on tractor). You fill the reservoir until hydraulic fluid comes out this hole.


Will that fill all the hydrdaulics including the rear axle


----------



## dvn11129 (2 mo ago)

will that fill all the hydraulic system including the rear axle by filling the transmission


----------

